# major winter storm here



## marcy4hope (Feb 21, 2013)

so glad my torts are still young enough to be indoors in their warm enclosures on a day like today. major winter storm here in the midwest. we had lightning, thunder, and snow all at the same time when it first started. now, just lots of snow and hoping that we miss the ice that they say is supposed to follow. i work across the street from my house, so no problem for me getting back home, but my son works 45 minutes away and his job won't let workers leave until everything is shipped out for the day in the warehouse. crazy! it's pretty outside, but the older i get, the more i don't like winter.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2013)

We are getting some of the pretty white stuff too here in Nebraska. Very little traffic out there.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 21, 2013)

We even had snow in Phoenix yesterday!! Crazy weather.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 21, 2013)

Where I live everything is shutting down, we are getting the thunder and lightning and you can't see very far, its crazy!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am in Ohio and we are
supposed to get a bad ice
storm tonite/tomorrow 
morning! I hate this weather!
Hope you dont get any ice.
Good luck!!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh no and I haven't even looked at the weather. 
I am sooo over winter. I am ready for summer. I need to start wearing skirts soon as my drawers don't fit. 
My tortoises wont be allowed out much in the early spring because it would be too cold in MI but also I am having part of my grass treated and am afraid it could be tracked into their play area by something like a mole or a bunny.




luvpetz27 said:


> I am in Ohio and we are
> supposed to get a bad ice
> storm tonite/tomorrow
> morning! I hate this weather!
> ...



We will be Cincinnati bound on Saturday so you better work on getting that cleaned up for us


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2013)

Ice storms are the worse.  They take down trees and electric lines so easily.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> Oh no and I haven't even looked at the weather.
> I am sooo over winter. I am ready for summer. I need to start wearing skirts soon as my drawers don't fit.
> My tortoises wont be allowed out much in the early spring because it would be too cold in MI but also I am having part of my grass treated and am afraid it could be tracked into their play area by something like a mole or a bunny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 21, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no and I haven't even looked at the weather.
> ...


----------



## Zamric (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunny and 55* here in Dallas....


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2013)

Zamric said:


> Sunny and 55* here in Dallas....



I am sorry for you.


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 21, 2013)

Out here in Missouri it looks like Antarctica.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Feb 21, 2013)

Snow is building up on the streets here fast, too. I went out this morning before the storm started to grab some last minute supplies, including hand warmers and a battery powered airpump just in case we lose power.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Zamric said:


> Sunny and 55* here in Dallas....



Stop bragging!! ha ha


----------



## Zamric (Feb 21, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > Sunny and 55* here in Dallas....
> ...



Don't be! I lived in the Ohio Valley (Louisville, Ky) for over 12 years. Winter Storms are one thing I DO NOT miss!

...I do miss mild Summers tho!


----------



## marcy4hope (Feb 21, 2013)

worst part of this winter storm so far has been that i had 2 sons out in it for hours, stranded in opposite directions, but they are finally both safe and sound. was frustrating especially for my husband to not be able to get out and "rescue" them.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2013)

marcy4hope said:


> worst part of this winter storm so far has been that i had 2 sons out in it for hours, stranded in opposite directions, but they are finally both safe and sound. was frustrating especially for my husband to not be able to get out and "rescue" them.



Glad they made it home!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 21, 2013)

marcy4hope said:


> worst part of this winter storm so far has been that i had 2 sons out in it for hours, stranded in opposite directions, but they are finally both safe and sound. was frustrating especially for my husband to not be able to get out and "rescue" them.



Wow, that's so scary!! I am glad you they are both ok! We are getting a foot of snow over the weekend.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, We got the ice!! I can 
hear it hitting my bedroom window!!
All schools closed! My daughter will be
thrilled!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 22, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> Well, We got the ice!! I can
> hear it hitting my bedroom window!!
> All schools closed! My daughter will be
> thrilled!



I hope you guys don't lose power. One of the prettiest things I ever saw was how the forest looked after an ice storm as a child. To kids it's neat looking and no school.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 22, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, We got the ice!! I can
> ...



Me too!! It is pretty!


----------



## marcy4hope (Feb 22, 2013)

now they are saying we will have more snow on monday and tuesday. hope not. we already have a foot of it. i'd say that's good enough.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 22, 2013)

marcy4hope said:


> now they are saying we will have more snow on monday and tuesday. hope not. we already have a foot of it. i'd say that's good enough.



Agreed! I was walking to work this morning (I walked on the side of the street instead of through the snow), and I saw someone who hadbeen walking down the sidewalk and had to cross the street. Unfortunately there was a snow drift in the way that was taller than me (something I have never seen before in Missouri) and insteaad of backtracking and going around it, the guy digs a hole through it! I was laughing so hard I almost fell over!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 22, 2013)

We got a lot of snow in a short period of time this morning right before and during rush hour. It took me over 2 hours to get to work.
Here is the scene.





We are supposed to get snow all day.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 22, 2013)

Be safe everyone!! 
Your torts need you!!


----------



## bobbymoore (Feb 22, 2013)

I was suppose to fly back to Canada from st.Louis but they cancelled my flight until Saturday I'm dying to see my tortoises!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope we all get more snow! I can't think of any place in the midwest who is not needing more moisture, be it snow or rain. The land needs it folks badly.


----------



## bobbymoore (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes they do last year we had a major drought and this yea 3 feet of snow


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder if Baoh is ok in all of this? I am pretty sure he lives in the Midwest.


----------



## marcy4hope (Feb 22, 2013)

i agree we need this moisture. i'm in missouri and we don't need another year of drought right now. hard on crops and the livestock. i work with a great group of farmers and it's been really rough the past couple of years. so, we'll take the snow for sure even though i'm personally ready for spring.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 26, 2013)

We already got another 4 inches, and the worst is yet to hit us supposedly! This is nuts! I left my house this morning and couldn't even see across the street!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 26, 2013)

We are supposed to very up to six today.


----------



## marcy4hope (Feb 26, 2013)

we have another 3 this morning and they say we may get more this afternoon.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 26, 2013)

Be careful everyone!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 26, 2013)

Try to stay as dry and warm as possible. We are thinking of you!


----------



## marcy4hope (Feb 26, 2013)

i just hope our electric doesn't go out. it blinks once in awhile. really don't want my tort lights going out, not to mention my own heater.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not even sure I'm going to be able to get home today.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 26, 2013)

It was such a rough drive. It first started raining and then turned to snow. Under the snow was a sheet of ice and they didn't salt the roads apparently.. I don't think anyone said a winter storm was coming??? over and over again.  I was sitting still at one point on a very slight incline and my truck started sliding sideways.
As I got closer to home it was like a blizzard


----------



## marcy4hope (Feb 27, 2013)

we had another inch on the ground this morning and it's still snowing.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 27, 2013)

marcy4hope said:


> we had another inch on the ground this morning and it's still snowing.



We got eight inches at home yesterday. They say we will get another five today.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow!! that's a lot of snow!
Be safe everyone!


----------



## marcy4hope (Mar 1, 2013)

we got another inch last night that was NOT in the forecast.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 2, 2013)

marcy4hope said:


> we got another inch last night that was NOT in the forecast.



Don't you hate that when it happens.


----------



## marcy4hope (Mar 2, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> marcy4hope said:
> 
> 
> > we got another inch last night that was NOT in the forecast.
> ...



yep, and we got even more after that. but, the sun is finally out today and and it's supposed to be 40 tomorrow, so i hope some of this will melt.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 4, 2013)

I am hoping it will melt too. We had 18 inches of snow in the woods for my event on Saturday. It was a mess.. a wonderful mess for my event. I got a great work out running around in snow that deep and trying to climb hills that were iced over. 
Next year I want... more snow and less cold. If we could have 22 inches of snow but 35 degrees and sunny that'd be perfect.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is what I don't get. This week we are suppossed to have more snow flurries up until wednesday, then thursday it is suppossed to be 50+ degrees and then Friday and saturday it is supposed to hit 60! This weather is driving me crazier than I already am!  I just wish it would stay cold or stay warm.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 4, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> Here is what I don't get. This week we are suppossed to have more snow flurries up until wednesday, then thursday it is suppossed to be 50+ degrees and then Friday and saturday it is supposed to hit 60! This weather is driving me crazier than I already am!  I just wish it would stay cold or stay warm.



We are kind of in the same boat except we are headed towards high 40s. I will take 45 and sunny about now.


----------



## marcy4hope (Mar 4, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> Here is what I don't get. This week we are suppossed to have more snow flurries up until wednesday, then thursday it is suppossed to be 50+ degrees and then Friday and saturday it is supposed to hit 60! This weather is driving me crazier than I already am!  I just wish it would stay cold or stay warm.



i agree. in my work, this weather is very hard on the livestock. farmers are dealing with a lot of cows having trouble calving and then very chilled calves that can't make it once they arrive. it's been much worse than last year's calving season. the cold isn't bad, it's the up and down temps.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 4, 2013)

I hear ya Marcy. I work at a hospital and EVERYONE is getting sick because of it. There are a record number of cases of Respiratory Infections.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 4, 2013)

Hopefully soon the weather will settle into more stable patterns.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh no I just saw more snow is coming through


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 5, 2013)

So the system that's dumping all the snow on you folks, started out here in Oregon as rain. We needed the the rain but it didn't yield us much. At least it's a fast mover and not camping out spinning and dumping, right?


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 6, 2013)

We got no additional snow and it's supposed to be in the low 50s this weekend.


----------



## marcy4hope (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! It's snowing again. Not sure how much we got, but I think close to a foot. Thought winter was finally over, but I guess not. Hard to believe it will be Easter in one week and there's snow on the ground.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 25, 2013)

We got about 8 inches I think, but it should be gone by Easter. By thursday it should be up into the 60s. What weird weather. :/


----------

